# classical composers in asia (korea and mongolia)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Beside chinese and japanese,i dont know mutch compositors, i Wonder about what korea and Mongolia has to offer in term of classical music.

Any classical composer from these contry Worth checking out , you know my taste in music avant and creepy, gloom n doom.

So this is it lady n gentelmens :tiphat: good night


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Unsuk Chin! She's from South Korea, although I think she's lived in Germany for a while. Her musical style is more modernist-international than specifically Korean, but she's a first rate composer!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you SeptimalTritone


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2014)

Unsuk Chin will get many seconds, I assure you.

Isang Yun isn't too bad either, I suppose.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Let me second everyone else: Unsuk Chin!!! 
Her Cello Concerto and Piano Concerto are due out any day now. (I can't wait. On pre-order.)










Until then, explore her wonderful Violin Concerto:










I couldn't tell from your opening post. Are you not interested in Japanese composers? I've recently been exploring the great works of Toru Takemitsu, and I got lots of fine recommendations from forum members on this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/33282-toru-takemitsu-recommended-works.html


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Might I add some pieces I have: 

From Korea:

Il-Ryun Chung (re-located to Germany) - Marimba Concerto
Sukhi Kang - Cello, Piano Concerto
Unyung La - Piano Concerto
Younghi Pagh-Paan - Nim
Jeajoon Ryu - Requiem & Violin Concerto

From Mongolia:

Khaltaryn Bilegjargal - Piano Concerto
Sharav Byambasuran - Symphony no. 2
Jamiyangiin Chuluun - 'Skilful Khas' ballet
Sambyn Gonchiksumla (various spellings!) - Symphonies nos. 1 & 2
Zunduin Khangal - Violin Concerto
Luvsamgyamts Murdorj - Symphony no. 3

Good few on YT - and there are others researching these will lead you to !


----------



## neofite (Feb 19, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> Beside chinese and japanese,i dont know mutch compositors, i Wonder about what korea and Mongolia has to offer in term of classical music.


South Korea is a music powerhouse, both popular ("K-pop") and classical. Classical music is considered highly prestigious and the country produces legions of well trained musicians, many of whom perform internationally. It has also produced a few first class (at least by contemporary world standards) composers. Among my favorite is Jeajoon Ryu, who studied at Seoul National University College of Music and Krakow Conservatory in Poland. I like his 2013 violin concerto but more so his 2015 "Quintetto per clarinetto e Quartetto d'archi," a four-movement chamber piece for one clarinet and four strings.


----------

